# What's everybody doing this weekend? july 15-16?



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anybody have a plan to ride this weekend? I don't want something heavy, I'm thinking on going maybe on sunday to SNT, get to La Virgen, up and do '3 Caidas' and back or something. I'm in a lousy condition, so I advice that I might walk part of the climb to 'La Virgen'. I also want to go to 'Expo bici', but probably on saturda, I don't know yet...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

I'm doing Expobici on Saturday too. Along with Mini Warp.

As for riding, I dunno. I'm in a lousy condition too, but want to ride until puking from the effort. I really need a good nice ride to shake off some stress and go back to my crappy shape ASAP.

First I need to get my front wheel repaired.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm probably going to SNT, haven´t decide on Saturday or Sunday yet. Is expobici worthwhile, not planning on buying anything soon other than a bike stand (it this the name? the thing where you put your bike for repairs) an some wheels... well maybe some jerseys as well. Could you find good prices there for these Items? what is the entrance fee? too much questions


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I'm probably going to SNT, haven´t decide on Saturday or Sunday yet. Is expobici worthwhile, not planning on buying anything soon other than a bike stand (it this the name? the thing where you put your bike for repairs) an some wheels... well maybe some jerseys as well. Could you find good prices there for these Items? what is the entrance fee? too much questions


I ignore the entrance fee... last years was like 150 pesos? I can't remember.

Consider the Expo-Bici some place to hang around and lose some time. The fee expositors have to pay is rather high and they don't offer any good discounts.

Maybe on bikes, but not on components (which is what we're after).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

150 pesos? DANG thats a steal...

Expocan was like 70 pesos and sure beats the crap out of Expobici, but, whatever.

I'm thinking of going to Expobici on Friday or Saturday and maybe to SNT on a Sunday.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> 150 pesos? DANG thats a steal...


Yup way expensive IMO. Will save the money for beer and nachos

Anyways, I am going to SNT on Saturday, probably around 8.30am. Any takers?


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm I just remember I'm gonna be away this weekend, so maybe I'll pass the Expobici.. damn, tooooooooo expensive (unless there is some "free" stuff and riding involved...)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Someone told me it was like 80 pesos this year, but I'm not sure.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> Hmm I just remember I'm gonna be away this weekend, so maybe I'll pass the Expobici.. damn, tooooooooo expensive (unless there is some "free" stuff and riding involved...)


I went last year and it was 70 pesos


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Yup way expensive IMO. Will save the money for beer and nachos
> 
> Anyways, I am going to SNT on Saturday, probably around 8.30am. Any takers?


hmm, I think I can go..


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> hmm, I think I can go..


Great, let me know.

One favour, if you decide on coming, could you bring the air adaptor for Zokes?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Leaving today to Durango bike adventure, this one seems tough! See ya on the next one!

El Rivas
ps. WARP, need a way to contact you for the torno stuf!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Bummer...!*

Well, my co-equipero cancelled at the last minute! So I'm free for the weekend, are you qoing to the expobici thing? I'm interested in a couple of tools; WARP, you could bring your dados and I can give them back by monday.

Antonio Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Well, my co-equipero cancelled at the last minute! So I'm free for the weekend, are you qoing to the expobici thing? I'm interested in a couple of tools; WARP, you could bring your dados and I can give them back by monday.
> 
> Antonio Rivas


Tonio...

Rzoz and I (along with the wife and Mini-Warp) are meeting at 11:00 tomorrow at the entry of Expobici.

Anyone coming down is welcome. Just shoot me a PM.
I'll take the sockets with me. Timing is no problem now, Tonio. Many thanks in advance.

See ya there!!
Any plans for a sunday ride?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok, see you there! A ride on sunday would be nice, where? Ajusco? can someone (as always, I'm afraid...!) give me a raite?

El Rivas,


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

arivas said:


> Ok, see you there! A ride on sunday would be nice, where? Ajusco? can someone (as always, I'm afraid...!) give me a raite?
> 
> El Rivas,


I'd like going to Ajusco. I don't know about the logistics, though. I can take another rider with me, but I don't know who would be able to ride. Or Chiluca, but I'm not too excited about it because I feel it will be pretty muddy right now..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Guys... slight plans change... 

Can we meet at 14:00hrs?
Freaking Mini-Warp's doc changed an appointment that was scheduled today, for tomorrow at 11:00.

Is it OK with you guys?
Please, lemme know.

I'm with transportation problems too... as usual. Any help is welcome. I would ride anywhere... I'm desperate to put miles on the AM1.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Guys... slight plans change...
> 
> Can we meet at 14:00hrs?
> Freaking Mini-Warp's doc changed an appointment that was scheduled today, for tomorrow at 11:00.
> ...


No problem, we can meet at 2pm in the registration area, fine by me. If nobody else is intrested in sunday riding, I think we have a problem (I can only take one rider).

An option is to go to Alameda 2000 in Toluca and just do some miles (it's nice, not the prettiest, but doable). Arivas, could you get there without a car?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

*Fine with me*

No problem for saturday, 2 pm is fine; we could try piggybacking good ole ritopc's ride to Ajusco...! Altough I could make it to Alameda 2000 without a car on sunday, if we are going to Tolouca I could suggest two other places not farther than Alameda 2000 but with a little more excitment...! Desierto would be the easiest for me to reach. So see see you both at 2pm at the biciexpo entrance (at the torniquetes?) we can arange thins for sunday tomorrow!

El Rivas
ps. ritopc, are you comming to expobici thing? we could check prices for you in any case...!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> ps. ritopc, are you comming to expobici thing? we could check prices for you in any case...!


I don´t think so, I have a gathering at 3.00 pm at my place. If I can think of anything I might need, i´ll ring you at your cell phone tomorrow. One thing I´m interested in getting though, is a work stand. Would be nice if you could check prices on those please.

Cheers, and have fun tomorrow... I know I will.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I don´t think so, I have a gathering at 3.00 pm at my place. If I can think of anything I might need, i´ll ring you at your cell phone tomorrow. One thing I´m interested in getting though, is a work stand. Would be nice if you could check prices on those please.
> 
> Cheers, and have fun tomorrow... I know I will.


We will check the prices for you...

Additionally, check benotto.com.mx... they have an on-line store. The prices there are the very same at the store and there are some workstands... I remember them being too expensive (Park Tool), but sometime down the line I have to get a workstand too.

My wife will probably change hours for her next English class from 8:00-13:00... that would give me time to do some biz on the saturdays servicing forks at a shop or at home.

Off course, my friends would get the service for free (as it has always has been)... I have already serviced Manitou SX and Axels, Magura Phaons, Marzocchi Marathon, MX Comp ETA, AM1 and *Fox Vanillas* (Fox's oil is of a neon yellow-green alien color!)

545... Are you going to ExpoBici by the time we'll be there... I need to give you your tyre back. I'm not using it, but my kid loves it


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> a work stand. Would be nice if you could check prices on those please.


This is the cheapest Benotto has: PT Basic Workstand

Not bad... I'd love to get one... but I have so many parts to upgrade first.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> We will check the prices for you...


Thanks dude, I will check at bennoto as well.



Warp said:


> Off course, my friends would get the service for free (as it has always has been)... I have already serviced Manitou SX and Axels, Magura Phaons, Marzocchi Marathon, MX Comp ETA, AM1 and *Fox Vanillas* (Fox's oil is of a neon yellow-green alien color!)


You´ll soon be adding a Z1 to your list. Yesterday I put a zip tie on the fork to measure SAG and it only had 2.5cm (that´s like 15%). Only leaning extremely forward on the bike I could get a 5cm SAG (33%). Now i know why it behaves so good only on high speed on attacking position. I think I will remove one of the springs and then play with the air preload to compensate. I think the fork is fairly progressive so it can easily deal with a 5 cm SAG.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> You´ll soon be adding a Z1 to your list. Yesterday I put a zip tie on the fork to measure SAG and it only had 2.5cm (that´s like 15%). Only leaning extremely forward on the bike I could get a 5cm SAG (33%). Now i know why it behaves so good only on high speed on attacking position. I think I will remove one of the springs and then play with the air preload to compensate. I think the fork is fairly progressive so it can easily deal with a 5 cm SAG.


It'll be my pleasure... if you find it progressive for you, then the oil level must be right on.

After watching how's it done the first time, you'll be doing it yourself. I'll have to keep people away while I work to keep clients coming back again if I ever do it for money.

Man, I felt guilty when I got done with Rocky_Rene's Vanilla... the thing is easy to work on if you ever get to take out the foot nuts.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> 545... Are you going to ExpoBici by the time we'll be there... I need to give you your tyre back. I'm not using it, but my kid loves it


Hahaha. Well I think I will go although Im not sure how much it costs. Im going to Ajusco in the morning, so if I go it would be around 3:00 or 4:00.



Ritopc said:


> You´ll soon be adding a Z1 to your list. Yesterday I put a zip tie on the fork to measure SAG and it only had 2.5cm (that´s like 15%). Only leaning extremely forward on the bike I could get a 5cm SAG (33%). Now i know why it behaves so good only on high speed on attacking position. I think I will remove one of the springs and then play with the air preload to compensate. I think the fork is fairly progressive so it can easily deal with a 5 cm SAG.


Talking about preload.......If you are indeed going tomorrow to ajusco, let me know so I can give you the preload adapter I have.

Edit: oops, I didnt see the post you posted after my post, you quoted my post into your post. Because I didnt see it, I was forced to post this post.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Talking about preload.......If you are indeed going tomorrow to ajusco, let me know so I can give you the preload adapter I have.
> 
> Edit: oops, I didnt see the post you posted after my post, you quoted my post into your post. Because I didnt see it, I was forced to post this post.


Thanks a lot for the adapter, I really appreciate it. And, sorry about today, I was too lazy to get on time and we missed the ride together...one more time. I promisse to be on time next time.

So, what else did you all found on Expobici??? I heard some coments about a new mexican bike mag.. is it good? any comments??


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Thanks a lot for the adapter, I really appreciate it. And, sorry about today, I was too lazy to get on time and we missed the ride together...one more time. I promisse to be on time next time.
> 
> So, what else did you all found on Expobici??? I heard some coments about a new mexican bike mag.. is it good? any comments??


Hi Rito

Expobici was ok, but not expectacular. There is a 'Bike a Fondo' stand, but there were no issues at hand   , so I have no idea if it's good or not. Even then, I think it was a one issue thing 

Alubike has 2 new carbon frames (one road, one mountain), and a new line name 'Carbobike'...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Hi Rito
> 
> Expobici was ok, but not expectacular. There is a 'Bike a Fondo' stand, but there were no issues at hand   , so I have no idea if it's good or not. Even then, I think it was a one issue thing
> 
> Alubike has 2 new carbon frames (one road, one mountain), and a new line name 'Carbobike'...


I'm preparing a report w/pics...

Rito... no workstands... I know teknobike (aka Powersports) has the wrenchforce line of tools. Maybe they have a model, but I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

well once again, I have to say that; I got to ride a NOMAD :thumbsup: and closely examine v-10 and vp free frames.


----------

